# Is it a sign??



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have been thinking about getting a second hav, but I have not totally convinced myself or my DH yet. Brady went to his breeders to spend the night on Wednesday night. She was expecting a litter anyday. Of course, she had the litter Thursday which was my birthday. When we came to pick Brady up on Thursday, she let us take a look at the 6 babies who were about an hour old. So cute! I kept telling my DH that one of these puppies is meant to be mine since we would share the same birthday. What do you think? Is it a sign?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes Karen, its a sign!! I just got Tripp & Dreamer 02/07 & now i am getting my 3rd this month. You will be sooooo glad you got a 2nd Hav & so will Brady!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Karen---you cannot ignore a sign like that. It would be tempting fate! you just have to convince DH.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:attention:*YES!*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think you could say no to that! BTW, Happy Belated Birthday!!! My Birthday is coming up on the 22nd so if anyone hears of a litter of havanese born let me know, sounds like a good ploy to try and use with the hubby!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my..

Yes that is the kind of sign that you CANNOT ignore. 

Gucci's birthday is only a few weeks after mine, we are both Capricorns, my husband pointed out to me, so that's really kinda cool. (I'm easily amused) I think it would be SO much fun to have the same birthday...you could have b-day parties together. woo hoo. :whoo: 

You might as well have seen a flying pig! 

Is your husband considering it?

Kara

Anyone expecting a litter on Jan. 7th?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am working on him. I really have to convince myself first. On one hand, I would really love another one. On the other hand, things are really good as they are. Brady has lots of friends, human and K9. He has quite the life. My DH says that he is a spoiled only child and doesn't think he would like sharing all the time with another dog. He loves other dogs, but has never lived with one stealing his toys, trying to eat his food, and pestering him. I have never had a dog before in my grown up life, so one was a big step for me. I keep waivering on the fence. I think if I make up my mind, I can convince him, but I have to get myself there. I have our breeder on my side though. We are going away for a few days in the beginning of August. She said to be sure we plan for quite a bit of time at her house when we drop Brady off so we can play with puppies. The more exposure to them, the more likely we are to both be convinced.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Definitely a sign.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My husband says the same things. That Gucci loves being an only child and center of attention, and I do wonder if he is right. But on the other hand, she could be happier with a sister to play with. I just don't know. Like someone here said the other day, where is my crystal ball? lol

Just follow your heart!

And I think Brady spending time around the puppies is a good opportunity to help decide.

Have fun on your trip!
Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It is absolutely a sigh. My DH and Bugsy share a birthday!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Definitely a sign! Totally!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are sooooo cute too! I can't wait to see them again. Maybe that will make up our minds!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Uh-oh - you're a gonner :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> They are sooooo cute too! I can't wait to see them again. Maybe that will make up our minds!



Oh boy more puppy pictures!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

For crying out loud, get the darn pup! We need another Hav to join the Havanese hikes! Just do it!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

No need to ask! Clearly, a new puppy for you!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Karen & Kara,

I think we share the same hubby...mine says the same thing about Kohana loving being the only "child" and doesn't want to share our love with someone else - another puppy!

We all need a lot of good luck on convincing our husbands to bring home another furbaby!

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Karen - it's a sign. Go with your heart and get the puppy. I truely believe that you get signs you just need to open up your heart and listen carefully. :amen:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen - of course you are asking the wrong group, did you really think that anyone would say dont get one - haha
YESSSSSS it is a sign!!! Logan was born on the 30th of October & I looked at it as a sign as both my kids were born on the 30th of Jan & April, and I am so glad that I followed the "sign" I really think that you wont be disappointed!! When you come to my house the end of the month you will get to see my "siblings" in action. And if you drop Brady off in a few weeks, maybe he will pick his brother or sister!!!!
Laurie


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Karen - 

No doubt about it - YES!! The two will end up being the best of friends and you will get double the love. YES, YES, YES!! :clap2: :cheer2: :baby:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen.........arty: Happy Belated Birthday arty:

I think it is a sign.....:flypig: You know the old saying.....when pigs fly.....
:flypig: :flypig: :flypig:

I think you would be surprised how much Brady would love a full time playmate.I know I do not have 2 havs,but if something ever happened to Vinnie...I would definitely be getting a second dog for Quincy.They play and help use up energy and time.I think it would be difficult with just Quincy alone.

Do what is best for you!:baby::biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie,

I'd love to see photos of Quincy and Vinnie playing together - that must be so cute! Do you have any? 

Jane


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes Jane.......I'll have to look for some...or take some!They are funny!Quincy jumps over Vinnie like leap frog.....Vinnie is rolled side to side.They of course play fight too...........but the funniest to me is when Vinnie pulls Quincy through the house,like a caboose!Quincy bites Vinnie's "pants"(hair that is long,kinda on his butt cheeks)and Vinnie pulls Quincy around like that.It is hilarious!Quincy's favorite game though is "snatch the toy".Vinnie loves to retrieve toys....I mean LOVE.......and Quincy has never retrieved a toy ever(well maybe a couple times)but he can out run Vinnie and snatch the toy,or he grabs it too,and Vinnie and Quincy carry the toy back.It is the silliest thing!:laugh:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> Vinnie and Quincy carry the toy back.It is the silliest thing!:laugh:


Gotta get a picture of that. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll try to get some pictures and post.....I know I have some taken with a regular camera...(not digital) but it is a pain to just e-mail those,so I might just re-take them.I think in the long run,it'd be easier for me...alittle computer/camera challenged ya' know!eace:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Karen - That is a sign to me!! Go for it!!  Oh yes and happy Belated Birthday arty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, I also think that getting a pup from the same breeder makes great sense. You know what to expect - hope you will be able to bring some pics to the play group!!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I will have to print out the one she sent of all the pups to me before out playdate. They are all really cute. I have a great relationship with our breeder, so I am sure that she will keep working on me. I need to sell myself on this 100% before I start working on the hubby. We share responsibility of Brady so this really does need to be a decision made by the two of us. I will keep you all posted. It would be fun to share a birthday party with the puppy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, have you reserved your pup yet?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Not yet, but with all of you helping, I am sure I will have to soon:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

see Karen......look at that signature picture.........he is laying on the pillow looking at a boring ole'cat!He is saying---come on Mom...get me a fun playful brother or sister.Cats are boring.ound: ound: ound: ound: ound: 

I'm teasing you here.......I love cats......:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is so true. He is always trying to play with the cats, but they are not so into it. He tried chewing on them to stir them up and get them to play. He doesn't seem to grasp that they aren't dogs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bored: cats.........:bored: cats..........:bored: cats..........:biggrin1: 
Just gotta tease you a bit....:boink:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont worry Karen, by the time our playdate is over next week, you will be in full MHS mode & will have no problem. Can Hubby close the store and come too?? Thats the best way to get him infected!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of Vincent and Quincy playing.Vinnie loves to retrieve toys we throw for him.He always brings us toys to throw for him.He just absolutely loves this more then anything!Quincy on the other hand will not return the toy,but sometimes will beat Vinnie to it,in that case "messing up Vinnie's game". So Vinnie has now learned a herding technique......he will circle around quick so Quincy can not latch on to the toy!Opposite direction of whatever side Quincy is on!Smart guy!:biggrin1: Anyway,here...Quincy and Vinnie both latch onto the toy,Vinnie and Quincy both return it because Vinnie has decided not to let go.(alot of times he gives it up to Quince)Sometimes Vinnie has to actually pull along Quincy and the toy---(like here)but alot of times they carry it together....It is cute.They get along great.Vinnie is a true love bucket though..........:kiss:

Robbie isn't lacking in toys either --you notice in the background!:redface:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
Somehow, I doubt I will be able to convince the hubby to join us for our playdate. Julie, your pictures of Vinny and Quincy are great. Knowing how all of us spoil our havs, I would only assume that Robbie would get the same treatment


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie,

What GREAT pics  Its nice to see our Havs playing with the big boys and girls! hehe.

I love the "herding" technique! They do figure things out quickly, don't they? But BOTH bringing the toy back is just precious!

My kids accuse me of buying more toys for Gucci than them! LOL, They just don't understand that all the electronic stuff they have is so much more money than stuffed animals...

Uh oh...I see Gucci just got her hands on the toilet paper holder! EEKS! Now I wonder which one of my kids failed to replace the TP on the holder right? hmm..

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Those are great pictures, I cannot believe how big Quincy looks!! And Karen, just bring your camera, and we will email him a new picture each day until he gets MHS


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie!

I LOVED the photos of Quincy and Vinnie playing together! And they are really together - sharing the same toy! How funny! Vinnie is gorgeous - does he require a lot of grooming too? How old is he?

It is so neat to see them together - you can see the relative size difference and all. Vinnie must be quite a gentleman to give up the toy to Quincy. Lincoln is our gentleman here - he usually gives in to Scout. When he doesn't, Scout will dance around and bark and have a mini-tantrum. Pretty funny!

Do they runlikehell together? :biggrin1: 

Jane


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jane!

Vinnie really is the sweetest dog!His personality is fabulous.I couldn't ask for a more gentle guy.He is only bathed about once every month or so......sometimes not even that.But he does shed ......that's the biggest drawback.Our other sheltie only shed undercoat(fuzz balls)twice a year.Vinnie does that too,but also loses quite a bit of other hair.For a long time,I thought something was wrong with him......but the vet and others have convinced me Sparky(our first sheltie)was the unusual one.Vinnie is alot bigger then Sparky was too,and has at least twice the coat!
Vinnie is a big guy......he weighs 34 pounds(we have been working on weight loss)so he may be lighter now(I hope).The vet would like him under 30.I'm surprised Laurie that you think Quincy is big.Quince weighs 10 pounds.He is 11 1/4 at withers.......He used to be able to run right under Vinnie....but he grew too tall!:biggrin1: 
They do runlikehell together every day......Quincy does it everyday after coming in from outside.Vinnie gives chase!The only drawback has been Vinnie catches Quincy by his hair on his back or the end of his tail.This has resulted in that hair breaking off. But Quincy doesn't mind.....he's havin' fun with his big buddy!:becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane.......
oops I'm sorry....I forgot a question you had.Vinnie is 2 1/2.He turned 2 in February this year....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, you are asking* US *about whether you should get a 2nd Hav??? :suspicious:

Surely you jest. ound:

Julie, I love those pics of the boys! it's great seeing how much fun they have together!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I know, I figured it anyone would talk me into it, it would be all of you:brick:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And...and...the verdict *IS*?????????



Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A new baby! :baby: :whoo: :baby::whoo: :baby::whoo: 
Brady gets to play with a doggy brother or sister!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I think it is a sign . I will put in my two cents . I had Asta and he was an only child like yours . Unfortunately we had him for only a short time and he was gone . It was so painful when we lost him . It will soon be a year and I am still not over the loss .
When I got Cosmo I had no intention of geting another dog until the vet said it would help with some of his unexpected behaviour issues . Now we have two - we have Ahnold and Cosmo . It is different than having one .My husband was not as ready as I was but now he is their biggest fan and he loves walking them . We now both have a dog to walk and we enjoy being with them them and watching their dynamics . Cosmo is so much happier and better adjusted - Ahnold is a trooper and puts up with a lot of nonsense from Cosmo . I would like to have one more but the timing is not right but hopefull y one day ..
Maybe someone will have a litter on my birthday .. a Scorpio !! Or maybe some day a little girl will need a home I really do not need a puppy ..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

so when do you get your new puppy!!!! Congrats!!!

Meg


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I haven't really started working on my DH yet. We are going out of town for a few days in early August, and Brady will be staying at his breeder. This will give us a good opportunity to visit with the pups and see if I can convince myself and him of getting another. There are 6 puppies in the litter, and she also has another litter that is a week older (they are with her mom) and there are 5 of them. Lots of babies!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know we jumped the gun on you Karen.......:boink::sorry:
You need to do what is best for you and your family...but I bet all those new cutie little puppies will be hard to pass up.:baby::becky::baby::becky:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

11 puppies to pick from- hey I say bring home two!!!!

Amanda

P.S. You can see why I am not the decision maker when it comes to a new family member!


----------

